# The Centurion - Saturday 9th Aug 10:30-11:00 approx - 3 spaces available



## rickg (Aug 6, 2014)

As above, post here if you can play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep I can play :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 7, 2014)

Confirmed:
1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3.
4.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 7, 2014)

Interested!!

Cost?

edit: Sunday would be better!


----------



## cookelad (Aug 7, 2014)

Just seen the forecast for Sunday, stick me down for Saturday!


----------



## rickg (Aug 7, 2014)

Confirmed:

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Cookelad
4.


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2014)

wish i could join you but already committed at the weekend  

hope you had a good game this morning, enjoy your round with Mike later and have a fun weekend


----------



## wookie (Aug 7, 2014)

Go on then Rick count me in as well please mate


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 7, 2014)

Would have loved to but got a few cricket matches left this month. Maybe if you need anyone in a few weeks time Rick?


----------



## JCW (Aug 7, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Would have loved to but got a few cricket matches left this month. Maybe if you need anyone in a few weeks time Rick?

Click to expand...


Cricket , who do u play for


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 7, 2014)

Totton and Eling CC. Only the 4ths though, too old for anything more strenuous these days!


----------



## JCW (Aug 7, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Totton and Eling CC. Only the 4ths though, too old for anything more strenuous these days!
		
Click to expand...

Never played there , Played my cricket for Flamingo CC and later Bournemouth CC , Parley CC and Moordown CC and finished at Bransgore CC and after my Last League Century 130 vs Electric CC in 1999  i called it a day and golf was then my sport


----------



## JCW (Aug 7, 2014)

I could play if short as nothink on


----------



## rickg (Aug 8, 2014)

Confirmed:

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Cookelad
4. Wookie


----------



## rickg (Aug 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			I could play if short as nothink on
		
Click to expand...

Hi Will, Wookie posted earlier so I've put him in for Saturday.  There's slots available Sunday if you can make it?


----------



## JCW (Aug 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi Will, Wookie posted earlier so I've put him in for Saturday.  There's slots available Sunday if you can make it?
		
Click to expand...

Wife`s birthday bash , she loves me but i better not risk it plus i got 36 holes at Hankley Common on monday in the semi finals of the Parkstone Trophy , its foursomes scratch over 55 comp run by my club Parkstone , will do soon if available again


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 8, 2014)

I cant make it this weekend but I would deffo be interested in playing Centurion in future, looks a superb track Rick. :thup:

How much would the guest rate be? weekday/weekend?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 8, 2014)

Pity I saw this so late, its only an hour away and I'm free


----------



## rickg (Aug 8, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			Pity I saw this so late, its only an hour away and I'm free 

Click to expand...

There's also a thread for Sunday if you can make it?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			There's also a thread for Sunday if you can make it?
		
Click to expand...

Im... errr. washing my hair


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

We was robbed !!! Robbed i tell you !

:rant:


What a great game we had today 

It was myself Cookelad vs Rick and Wookie 

We were 3 down at one stage to get it back to all square with 2 to go - poor tee shots from both myself and cookelad had rick smiling a lot until i got up and down for a half - but on the 18 Wookie had a cracking par with a shot to sneak the match on the last !!

Was a great laugh with great company and some cracking golf - Cookelads shot into 14 was a peach !!

Cheers guy


----------



## rickg (Aug 9, 2014)

Great match, great company, great banter, great win!!!!!

It's what forum meets are all about.

A real pleasure hosting you guys today and Murph and Badger57 on Thursday (did I mention I won that one as well) 

Ps Phil, I managed to sneak 4th place in the swindle for 2 OOM points as well.:thup: 36 points won it today.

Going to play a bit later tomorrow (around 2 ish) when the weather eases a bit. There are still spaces if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2014)

rickg said:



			Great match, great company, great banter, great win!!!!!

It's what forum meets are all about.

A real pleasure hosting you guys today and Murph and Badger57 on Thursday (did I mention I won that one as well) 

Ps Phil, I managed to sneak 4th place in the swindle for 2 OOM points as well.:thup: 36 points won it today.

Going to play a bit later tomorrow (around 2 ish) when the weather eases a bit. There are still spaces if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Today was all that i love about golf - great social interaction with a bit of golf in the middle - hopefully you can find a bit of guts with the putter and certainly cat 1 soon :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Today was all that i love about golf - great social interaction with a bit of golf in the middle - hopefully you can find a bit of guts with the putter and certainly cat 1 soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

When I went back out later, I couldn't miss with it!!!!! One of these days, I'll learn how to get it past the hole!!!!
And then next Friday I'll be using this bad boy!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2014)

rickg said:



			When I went back out later, I couldn't miss with it!!!!! One of these days, I'll learn how to get it past the hole!!!!
And then next Friday I'll be using this bad boy!!!  

View attachment 11828

Click to expand...

Think you just need to sink a few and they will start rolling

Thats one seriously nice looking putter:thup:


----------



## wookie (Aug 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			but on the 18 Wookie had a cracking par *with a shot* to sneak the match on the last !!
		
Click to expand...

You could have just left the bit in bold out Phil couldnt you

Thanks for hosting Rick - it was definitely a very enjoyable day out and always love any match going right down to the last putt whichever way the result goes.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 10, 2014)

Superb day guys with great company, was a bit worried after 9 holes that it was going to be a whitewash the way I was playing and with wookie and Rick dovetailing so well - Luckily I woke up somewhere up the right side of the 10th!

I think in 3 or 4 years Rick you'll have a waiting list to be your guest up there.

Great that the match was decided on the last green - shows it was a proper match!


----------

